# dead imac super drive?



## tsunamitears (Nov 7, 2004)

hello:
i have a flat panel imac with a superdrive. i have never had a problem with it, not has the drive ever given me problems. up until recently, the drive will not recognize burnt cds, regular cds, cd-rw, or anything of the sort! however, it will recognize burnt dvds, regular dvds, & blank dvd-r & dvd-rw. i have not messed with it since i notice it messing up, but when i run toast it seems to stop right in the middle of burning dvds as well. i have no clue what the issue is & cannot find anyone for help! if you have any info please pass it along!

dvd drive is:
pioneer dvd-rw dvr-104 revision A227


----------

